# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Raar gevoel in ballen

## Anoniem970

Beste gebruikers,
Laatste tijd heb ik een raar gevoel in mijn rechterbal soms ook in onderbuik en lies.
Ik ben 15 jaar oud en ik ben er erg ongerust over.
Zou iemand me kunnen vertellen wat ik er tegen aan kan doen.
Ik masturbeer een keer in de dag maar ik weet niet of het daar aan ligt.
Het doet niet echt pijn allen het geeft een irritant gevoel.
Alvast bedankt.

----------


## Wendy

Ik ben een vrouw en kan je daar helaas niet bij helpen. Ik denk gelijk aan dat het door hormonen komt, maar zeker weet ik dat niet. Zijn er mannen onder ons die het antwoord wel weten?

----------


## Anoniem970

Ik hoop dat het door de hormonen komt want dan weet dar er niks asn de hand is.
maar toch bedankt dat je reageerde.
weer misschien iemand anders de oorzaak

----------


## Adike

Als natuurgeneeskundige zou ik eerst adviseren een tijdje te stoppen met masturberen om te kijken of de klacht over gaat. Als dat niet helpt zou ik verder zoeken naar de oorzaak.

----------

